# Dean Ambrose getting bigger physique?



## Bramer (Oct 8, 2016)

He's been looking pretty bloated the past few weeks, his arms also looked to have gained a good mass of muscle. Compared back to Royal Rumble 2016 when he was skinny as fuck, I think he looks much more legit now. 

Early 2016:

























Late 2016:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Is he back on the juice?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

He's been putting on mass for awhile now, upping his physique big time.

This was MITB this year.










This was Survivor Series, looking pretty jacked.










This was this past weeks SD.










Compare that to the beginning of this year


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Is he back on the juice?


No he is not ADR


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

lol wth r u guys talkin bout? the guy looks the same other than the facial hair that he has grown out. he is still a very skinny guy. It's unfortunate that he doesnt try harder to gain some mass. 

When the shield first debuted, rollins was the smallest looking one, but he gained mass throughout the years, which is good. Reigns was the biggest, but he was bloated and so he cut down, which was also good. Ambrose on the other hand was somewhat big back then, but now he has lost that muscle. This is not good.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

how tf do you get so big in a year?


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*I was going to shut this thread down like I do with all of the "is he/she gaining/losing weight/mass by just a little bit?" threads and claim it was silly. Then I saw the pictures in the thread and my goodness, yes he has quite put on the muscle mass in his arms. His arms were skinnier.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

He has for a few months now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

savior2005 said:


> lol wth r u guys talkin bout? the guy looks the same other than the facial hair that he has grown out. he is still a very skinny guy. It's unfortunate that he doesnt try harder to gain some mass.
> 
> When the shield first debuted, rollins was the smallest looking one, but he gained mass throughout the years, which is good. Reigns was the biggest, but he was bloated and so he cut down, which was also good. Ambrose on the other hand was somewhat big back then, but now he has lost that muscle. This is not good.


Oh yeah he _definitely_ looks the same fpalm









(Survivor Series 2015)








(MITB16)








(2 weeks ago)


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

If anyone can answer this question it's @Ambrose Girl


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh yeah he _definitely_ looks the same fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya he does look the same. im sorry if i dont notice the additional centimeter to his arms/body.


----------



## Bramer (Oct 8, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> ya he does look the same. im sorry if i dont notice the additional centimeter to his arms/body.


you're literally the only one who doesn't see it. get out of my thread i guess


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

Bramer said:


> you're literally the only one who doesn't see it. get out of my thread i guess


dude, there is only like 2 other ppl who see it. stop talkin like im the only person outta 100 ppl. sorry for speakin the truth. maybe ambrose has a tiny tiny bit more fat, but he looks virtually the same. some of the pics u guys posted are diff angles, and arms look bigger when they are pressed against or near the body like one of the "after" pics.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Bramer said:


> you're literally the only one who doesn't see it. get out of my thread i guess


Lmao ya get out of here


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't really see it either?


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

McNugget said:


> I don't really see it either?


Exactly! ambrose looks virtually the same. I want ambrose to get bigger, maybe that will lead to more success for him, but im not gonna act like he actually got bigger


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

His attire still makes him look like a fucking geek.

I don't even care if it's "different" and makes him "stand out" - he looks like a fucking joke in a wifebeater and jeans ffs. Get him some proper attire. I know Reigns is still pretty much wearing his Shield gear but he still looks much better and Rollins has the best gear out of the three. Ambrose just looks like a joke. Get him back in his trunks when he's a heel or change up his attire to look more like The Shield attire.










Much better.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

Erik. said:


> His attire still makes him look like a fucking geek.
> 
> I don't even care if it's "different" and makes him "stand out" - he looks like a fucking joke in a wifebeater and jeans ffs. Get him some proper attire. I know Reigns is still pretty much wearing his Shield gear but he still looks much better and Rollins has the best gear out of the three. Ambrose just looks like a joke. Get him back in his trunks when he's a heel or change up his attire to look more like The Shield attire.
> 
> ...


well whats your opinion regarding the topic? do u see a bigger ambrose? maybe he's a tiny bit more bloated, but idk if it was worth makin an entire thread for.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> If anyone can answer this question it's @Ambrose Girl


Heh  I do spend a lot of time looking at Dean's physique haha.

And yeah, anybody who can't see that Dean's physique, especially his arms are bigger is blind. He was so skinny at the beginning of this year, people kept posting threads about it.

His arms are so much larger now, I noticed as far back as Summerslam when I met him. He's BIG and his arms were huge. He looked unhealthy before and now he looks way better!

He's bulked up and it's awesome. He's also not bloated lol, his physique is not bloat lol, it's muscle.

I'd post some more pics but I'm on my phone so it's difficult.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

savior2005 said:


> well whats your opinion regarding the topic? do u see a bigger ambrose? maybe he's a tiny bit more bloated, but idk if it was worth makin an entire thread for.


No, I don't.

I do continue to see a geek though, sadly.


----------



## Bramer (Oct 8, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> well whats your opinion regarding the topic? do u see a bigger ambrose? maybe he's a tiny bit more bloated, but idk if it was worth makin an entire thread for.


Lol what a troll. You just literally created a "Is Becky Lynch getting more muscular thread?".


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

Bramer said:


> Lol what a troll. You just literally created a "Is Becky Lynch getting more muscular thread?".


ya but becky actually got noticable much bigger. look her up in her independent days, and compare that to now. In my thread, everyone saw the changes. With ambrose, I will say that he was bigger during the shield days. But this year, he looked virtually the same throughout, aside from bloating that happens to us humans.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> ya but becky actually got noticable much bigger. look her up in her independent days, and compare that to now. In my thread, everyone saw the changes. With ambrose, I will say that he was bigger during the shield days. But this year, he looked virtually the same throughout, aside from bloating that happens to us humans.


Damn, you're really salty over the fact that others have noticed an increase in his size.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Damn, you're really salty over the fact that others have noticed an increase in his size.


im honestly not. and im not the only one who doesnt see the so called gains ambrose has made.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Erik. said:


> No, I don't.


That's cause you're an idiot.

Of course he's fucking got bigger. He was skinny as fuck earlier this year. Looks healthy now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> That's cause you're an idiot.
> 
> Of course he's fucking got bigger. He was skinny as fuck earlier this year. Looks healthy now.


So you're saying over the course of 12 months he doesn't look the same?

Shock horror. I bet your fat neckbearded ass doesn't either.

I find it funny that all the before pictures are him with his shirt off and after are with his shirt on. Ambrose has TERRIBLE traps, in a vest he looks like shit, even now. In a sleeveless shirt however he looks bigger.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He's gotten bigger over the year.

I remember last year watching the Rumble after taking a break from the product and thinking "damn, who put him in the blender."


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> He's gotten bigger over the year.
> 
> I remember last year watching the Rumble after taking a break from the product and thinking "damn, who put him in the blender."


I said at the time that he probably just changed his diet or started a new regime. He looked like he probably done a lot more cardio and was going for a more lean look and in the process lost a lot of his mass - I wonder what's made him change that regime or change his diet?

Ambrose doesn't strike me as someone who is a go hard or go home guy in the gym or someone with a particular plan and if he goes to the gym he's with other guys and does what he wants otherwise he's probably out on the streets running, therefore he's probably not the most knowledgable and was perhaps hoping to look a lot more cut for Wrestlemania but in the process just lost a lot of muscle instead of retaining it and now he's just gone back to what he was doing previously and piled it all back on.


----------



## Bramer (Oct 8, 2016)

Erik. said:


> I said at the time that he probably just changed his diet or started a new regime. He looked like he probably done a lot more cardio and was going for a more lean look and in the process lost a lot of his mass - I wonder what's made him change that regime or change his diet?
> 
> Ambrose doesn't strike me as someone who is a go hard or go home guy in the gym or someone with a particular plan and if he goes to the gym he's with other guys and does what he wants otherwise he's probably out on the streets running, therefore he's probably not the most knowledgable and was perhaps hoping to look a lot more cut for Wrestlemania but in the process just lost a lot of muscle instead of retaining it and now he's just gone back to what he was doing previously and piled it all back on.


Lol wtf. You just stated earlier he barely looks different. And now you're admitting he looks different.. LOL.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

His arms look bigger but other than that he loks the same. He's not really small but his shit posture makes him look smaller than he is. He's probably started doing yoga, that shit does wonders for your posture.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bramer said:


> Lol wtf. You just stated earlier he barely looks different. And now you're admitting he looks different.. LOL.


You said he was skinny as fuck. I disagreed.

Now run along, afterthought.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I said at the time that he probably just changed his diet or started a new regime. He looked like he probably done a lot more cardio and was going for a more lean look and in the process lost a lot of his mass - I wonder what's made him change that regime or change his diet?
> 
> Ambrose doesn't strike me as someone who is a go hard or go home guy in the gym or someone with a particular plan and if he goes to the gym he's with other guys and does what he wants otherwise he's probably out on the streets running, therefore he's probably not the most knowledgable and was perhaps hoping to look a lot more cut for Wrestlemania but in the process just lost a lot of muscle instead of retaining it and now he's just gone back to what he was doing previously and piled it all back on.


I think they did a Dot.com right before Mania of him running the Desert where said “I hate the gym”, lol.

I’m not a guy who really watches or cares about size but it is noticeable when you watch the product so long. He was a string bean in FCW (by wrestling standards), got big in the Shield and after, lost the mass, and is now gaining it back. Again, I don’t really care but it’s hard not to notice.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I think they did a Dot.com right before Mania of him running the Desert where said “I hate the gym”, lol.
> 
> I’m not a guy who really watches or cares about size but it is noticeable when you watch the product so long. He was a string bean in FCW (by wrestling standards), got big in the Shield and after, lost the mass, and is now gaining it back. Again, I don’t really care but it’s hard not to notice.


I wonder if it just depends on who he hangs with. His best look has ALWAYS been his Shield days and he had Rollins and Reigns, both of who are in tremendous shape, Rollins goes absolutely HARD in the gym and strikes me as someone who would motivate others around him.

I mean he's on par with them here:










A heel cocky Ambrose with THAT look above is money if they give him freedom on the mic and let him be his old character. But he hasn't looked that good for 3 years.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I made a thread months back that Ambrose looked sick and not a credible wrestler in the heavyweight division.

He has *definitely* put on some mass and it looks great. I used to really like Ambrose in his Shield days, but started losing interest when he was the skinny lunatic, I can get behind a bigger, more realistic and credible looking heavyweight Dean Ambrose again if he keeps this up.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

I think if he's gonna turn heel and go back to his psycho moxley gimmick being muscular wouldn't fit his character! 

He should look skinny as a hell for a wrestler, something like this.










But if he turns heel and he's just a cocky badass heel, the way he used be when The Shield first arrived, before all this lunatic fringe shit, this would be right look for him.










If he's gonna remain a babyface, I guess the way looks right now is fine.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

DELETE said:


> how tf do you get so big in a year?


Maybe Renee's got the good loving and the home cooking too?


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

He got bigger but the tight shirts that he's wearing lately probably help as well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


>


I love this pic!! Dean looks bigger than Seth there. Dean's body was banging in The Shield days...

But he's had his moments post Shield, like around the time of the Seth feud in 2014, he looked so fucking good:










Look at that upper body. DAMN.

Also, I love his big arms!


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel like he takes his shirt off a lot less now and tanned which really helps. There was a time his shirt was ripped off every match and he was really pale. He looks more buff in tight shirts. So its hard for me to judge if he has bulked up much. Good for him if he has. He looked terrible at the royal rumble earlier this yesr.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

Ronny927 said:


>


:Out


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose was never that small. People were overly dramatic about him having thinner arms because he has wide shoulders and a very, very small waist (that will always be small).

I'd imagine post-brand split and doing less shows gives these talents more time to work out. Rollins has managed to keep his bigger physique, too. :draper2

And please, with the fucking roid accusations...shut up. It's not impossible to put a little bit of extra muscle, especially for a man, in a manner of 12 months.

Not like ADR who's entire goddamn abdomen changed.



Becky Balboa said:


> I feel like he takes his shirt off a lot less now and tanned which really helps. There was a time his shirt was ripped off every match and he was really pale. He looks more buff in tight shirts. So its hard for me to judge if he has bulked up much. Good for him if he has. He looked terrible at the royal rumble earlier this yesr.


Ambrose, tanning? :mj4 Nah, I don't think so. At least not outside of natural light. He also probably looked paler in early 2016 because it was, yknow, winter.



Erik. said:


> So you're saying over the course of 12 months he doesn't look the same?
> 
> Shock horror. I bet your fat neckbearded ass doesn't either.
> 
> I find it funny that all the before pictures are him with his shirt off and after are with his shirt on. Ambrose has TERRIBLE traps, in a vest he looks like shit, even now. In a sleeveless shirt however he looks bigger.


Bulging fucking traps are disgusting looking anyways and don't fit his character/gimmick at all. He's not supposed to be a goddamn power wrestler. And he wears a shirt majority of the time so who give a fuck, seriously?



savior2005 said:


> lol wth r u guys talkin bout? the guy looks the same other than the facial hair that he has grown out. he is still a very skinny guy. It's unfortunate that he doesnt try harder to gain some mass.
> 
> When the shield first debuted, rollins was the smallest looking one, but he gained mass throughout the years, which is good. Reigns was the biggest, but he was bloated and so he cut down, which was also good. Ambrose on the other hand was somewhat big back then, but now he has lost that muscle. This is not good.


Ambrose's muscle visually fluctuates, but he never gets overly large because some people literally cannot naturally take on certain body shapes. Considering he's the only one of the Shield to not be on injury leave, I don't think him being non-jacked up is a problem. He probably has more longevity by not killing himself building up muscle that lacks function.

Rollins was fucking gone for half a goddamn year. Six fucking months of nothing but working out and then coming back to a lighter schedule where he wrestles less and with a brand split means he can keep that larger physique. 

Meanwhile, Ambrose has wrestled more matches then anyone else this goddamn year and everyone shit on him for being thinner, when he was working goddamn double time in Mania season and as a champ after MITB. No fucking shit he's gonna have less time to kill himself in the gym trying to step out of his natural body shape then Rollins who was out for 6 months and Reigns who had two goddamn vacations thanks to nose surgery and a suspension.

Oh, and Reigns didn't cut down shit. There's a reason this dude never, ever takes his shirt off. Because he's gotten flabbier. Rollins has put on more fat, too. 

Anyone with a goddamn brain can look at Ambrose and tell he's naturally thinner, he will always be thinner, dude has a waist below 30 fucking inches and you expect him to push the size of Reigns? :mj4 Stop.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

A lot of superstars are on HGH and TRT. Pretty expensive but it's an investment wrestlers can make to get ahead


----------



## Hehe Hoho (Sep 27, 2016)

Looks like an ant compared to Oldberg.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't know why people are so angry. Holy shit. Maybe because it's one less thing they have to bitch and moan about. :lol He's definitely bigger and had been gaining mass since post-Payback.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Definetly.
He slowly got bigger and bigger again.
When the whole Ambrose/Aj/Cena stuff began, the change was undeniable.
I mean just look at his fucking arms. 
I was like "Daaaamn! Ambrose gettin serious for his feud with Cena after he's done with AJ!" 
Still sure that's the reason. We'll see next year. :quite


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

He looks about the same. He's been on screen with Ellsworth for weeks so everyone soddenly thinks he looks bigger now......


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

From the pictures it does look like he is gaining some mass, maybe being in the main event of SD consistently has given him motivation to look the part.. he went extremely skinny at one point and it looked terrible. Back in the SHIELD he had good mass.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

He has gotten bigger but I don't get why someone would claim for him to be on the juice when the two pics have like an 11 month gap. That's a lot of time to make muscle gains the natural way.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Good for him. Hopefully its natural.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes. I wish he would grow back some hair he's losing. That receding hairline - get a hair transplant like Enrique Iglesias! I can't have a Dean with no hair. Just no!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bigger, but not necessarily better. He has to keep a T-Shirt on at all times now. He's always been skinny fat, but now he's just getting medium-fat instead.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love this pic!! Dean looks bigger than Seth there. Dean's body was banging in The Shield days...
> 
> But he's had his moments post Shield, like around the time of the Seth feud in 2014, he looked so fucking good:
> 
> ...



Yeah, so for 2 years he's looked trash basically, from his attire to his overall body.

It's as if he's realised he's made it to the main event in the biggest wrestling company in the world and thought, well who gives a fuck? I mean can you blame him? He's never taken wrestling seriously and he's always said he doesn't ever want to be THE guy so he can do what he wants I suppose.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Maybe a little bit. Looks practically the same.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

He probably just changed his diet and lifts heavier these days. Since the size difference is nearly a year apart, I'm sure that's all it is. Doubt Dean Ambrose of all people is on something, he's not THAT much bigger, probably 10-15 pounds max, if even that much. A beard does the body good lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, so for 2 years he's looked trash basically, from his attire to his overall body.
> 
> It's as if he's realised he's made it to the main event in the biggest wrestling company in the world and thought, well who gives a fuck? I mean can you blame him? He's never taken wrestling seriously and he's always said he doesn't ever want to be THE guy so he can do what he wants I suppose.


You really don't know what a bad physique is, do you?

Because being lithe and slender is not 'looking like trash'. 

fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> You really don't know what a bad physique is, do you?
> 
> Because being lithe and slender is not 'looking like trash'.
> 
> fpalm


Compared to what he used to look like. Yes, it is.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, so for 2 years he's looked trash basically, from his attire to his overall body.
> 
> It's as if he's realised he's made it to the main event in the biggest wrestling company in the world and thought, well who gives a fuck? I mean can you blame him? He's never taken wrestling seriously and he's always said he doesn't ever want to be THE guy so he can do what he wants I suppose.


Yes, cos that's exactly what I said? 

And I don't know how you can even claim that Dean doesn't take wrestling seriously. If he didn't take it seriously, he wouldn't be in WWE busting his ass, working double what he's scheduled for and doing every single live event WWE has for the SDLive side of things. Dean has been more motivated than ever after he won the title, so unkout with your bullshit. People took that interview where he said he didn't want to be the top guy way too seriously :lmao He did perfectly fine with being the top guy when he won the title.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yes, cos that's exactly what I said?
> 
> And I don't know how you can even claim that Dean doesn't take wrestling seriously. If he didn't take it seriously, he wouldn't be in WWE busting his ass, working double what he's scheduled for and doing every single live event WWE has for the SDLive side of things. Dean has been more motivated than ever after he won the title, so unkout with your bullshit. People took that interview where he said he didn't want to be the top guy way too seriously :lmao He did perfectly fine with being the top guy when he won the title.


What are you questioning exactly? Did I say you said something in particular or is someone not sharing the same feelings towards Ambrose as you do hurting your feelings?

He was never the top guy. Being given a belt isn't being the top guy in the same way Owens isn't the top guy, hell they took the belt off him as soon as they realised AJ was the bigger star. I can claim whatever I want. None of us know Ambrose personally so we won't know for sure but I call it as I see it.- he was okay as champion, not surprised they put him as champion heading into the draft and put him on Smackdown as they probably didn't want him on Raw as long term champion. Character wise though it was the best he had been since The Shield though, AJ is doing his best job with him though, I mean where else is there to go when AJ goes over him yet again at TLC?

I heard a feud with Shane McMahon heading into Mania. Good luck to him, I guess. I hope that means a much needed heel turn and drastic character change. Though I don't see what this has to do with this thread so leave it.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

He'll never be as physically imposing as Kevin Owens.

If he was, I'd take him more seriously and would support Ambrose v Brock 2; the rematch we all want to see.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

His phyisque is getting almost as bad as Kevin Owens, hes not getting bigger hes just fat lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

itsmadness said:


> His phyisque is getting almost as bad as Kevin Owens, hes not getting bigger hes just fat lmao














Erik. said:


> Compared to what he used to look like. Yes, it is.


No, it fucking isn't. Stop changing your story and backpedaling.

His physique is not bad, overkill and being overbooked made it harder for him to consistently keep his body shape up, and he still has some of the best endurance and cleanest records of any WWE wrestlers currently (no injuries, hasn't injured someone else). And he's been putting more muscle back on, because low and behold, a lighter schedule gives wrestlers more time to train and condition out of the ring.

Sorry, he doesn't have disgusting, bulging traps for you to drool over, though. :deandre


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

itsmadness said:


> His phyisque is getting almost as bad as Kevin Owens, hes not getting bigger hes just fat lmao


:nowords










Oh my god, he's so FAT.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

for a human, his physique is good. he is fit and lean. for a wrestler, his physique is kinda pathetic. i know that looks arent everythin, but cmon, how r we supposed to take his matches against ppl like hhh and brock seriously? He needs to bulk up somemore


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

He needs to turn heel & he needs to upgrade his moveset, the chaotic style is fine as long he can 2-3 high impact smooth looking moves. 

German Suplex, Running Bulldog & a submission move like Choke!


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Bazinga said:


> He'll never be as physically imposing as Kevin Owens.
> 
> If he was, I'd take him more seriously and would support Ambrose v Brock 2; the rematch we all want to see.


You know what's crazy about this statement is that when Ambrose was going through the legit skinny phase he was beating KO like it was a separate sport of its own and took his belt from him in that period lol I guess WWE thought Ambrose was more imposing at the time (which he definitely was not)

And I doubt we'd ever see that rematch, or any Lesnar rematch other than with Reigns and Goldberg. Ambrose even started putting on weight during that build up too. But Brock's gonna Brock.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Some of y'all Ambrose fan(girls) are turning obsessive lol. Calm down ffs, take a deep breath we didn't insult your family.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

There was a point where I was worrying about his weight and muscle loss, especially after seeing him during the Royal Rumble compared to Triple H, but yes, he has been beefing up a bit. I wouldn't mind him to put on a bit more either. In his Shield days the man was pretty buff.



itsmadness said:


> His phyisque is getting almost as bad as Kevin Owens, hes not getting bigger hes just fat lmao


----------



## Brie Bella (Nov 21, 2016)

Deano needs to lay off the junk food. He's getting pretty fat.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BOUT TIME! He should get bigger imo. It would do wonders for his character. :ambrose5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I seriously don't understand the people saying Dean's getting fat lol. I'm confused, he doesn't look fat at all??? Where is this fat you speak of? :lol

But seriously WF, first he's too skinny. Now he's getting too fat. He can't win.

(also what is physically imposing about Kevin Owens? Dude's not intimidating at all...)


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Fat, skinny, he's still fucking terrible.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Not sure what made me laugh more, Ambrose being called fat or Owens being called physically imposing. :lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I always find him hot, but now ... damn! > He was never fat, but he always had enough mass in his body that is now being defined in some muscles (like Alberto Del Rio after leaving WWE for the first time)


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

ShadowKiller said:


> Not sure what made me laugh more, Ambrose being called fat or Owens being called physically imposing. :lol


I found both to be hysterical!


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

ShadowKiller said:


> Not sure what made me laugh more, Ambrose being called fat or Owens being called physically imposing. :lol


Well owens is physically imposing in the sense that his fatass would eat u alive.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Dean is not fat, Dean is not skinny, Dean is not big. He's looking more buff lately, which is a thing, but he could definitely use a bit more.

Last year's Royal Rumble was rock bottom for Dean in my opinion. HHH made him look like a 10-year old boy. Things are looking better for Dean now.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Erik. said:


> No, I don't.
> 
> I do continue to see a geek though, sadly.


So unnecessary lmfao :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

heel_turn said:


> Yes. I wish he would grow back some hair he's losing. That receding hairline - get a hair transplant like Enrique Iglesias! I can't have a Dean with no hair. Just no!


:lol
I dunno why he insist on wetting it. He adjusts it mid match at times after taking a bump so it definitely bothers him. It's not nearly as noticeably receded when it's dry.


----------



## Pez (May 30, 2016)




----------

